

How Samsung Just Screwed Over About 10 Million Of Its Android Phone Customers - j_col
http://www.businessinsider.com/samsung-galaxy-s-phones-ice-cream-sandwich-update-2011-12

======
makecheck
This is one of the main reasons I dumped my HTC Android phone (to buy an
iPhone). It became painfully clear that the OS was _never_ going to be
updated, and the value of a market of apps becomes very low when they all stop
supporting your OS.

------
pasbesoin
The Android team needs to take this to heart:

"The Paradox of Choice"

[http://www.amazon.com/Paradox-Choice-Why-More-
Less/dp/006000...](http://www.amazon.com/Paradox-Choice-Why-More-
Less/dp/0060005696/)

All the more so when the eventual implications of a decision remain hidden and
indeterminate.

